# Sundown tues Feb 1 2011



## MrMagic (Jan 31, 2011)

looks like were getting some snow. hope the storm moves in early ill be there till about 3:30


----------



## Greg (Jan 31, 2011)

After work for a bit probably 8:30 or 9-10 pm.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 31, 2011)

If not travelling north for Wed... will be there 6:00 to 10:00-- or earlier if really good!


----------



## thorski (Jan 31, 2011)

Might go up tuesday night. I need to work on my form in the bumps. :beer:


----------



## planb420 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Ski Sundown 2-1*

Any takers for the AM spin? Gonna try and get in some freshies before the treck into work later on!


----------



## MrMagic (Feb 1, 2011)

heading over now snowing pretty hard out


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 1, 2011)

Mr Magic is supposed to be there.  I will be working from home and gazing out the window wishing I was in New Hartford today. :-(  Go get some planb!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 1, 2011)

I was seriously considering blowing off work today.  I may take off a little early to get a couple runs in before my night shift starts.


----------



## Madroch (Feb 1, 2011)

Was considering hitting the am shift too, sad that i did not.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 1, 2011)

wow, a lot more snow up there than at my house. looks sweet!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 1, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> wow, a lot more snow up there than at my house. looks sweet!



It's dumping in Watertown... can't believe I went to work today... :dunce:


----------



## Madroch (Feb 1, 2011)

Today is gonna be huge.... had to work, planned to work late last night to free up the schedule but had to go to a client schmooze which killed the evening....ouch.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Feb 1, 2011)

If I can get through the stack of paperwork on my desk...I'll give Sundown a try.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 1, 2011)

Roswell should be mint this afternoon!!

steveo


----------



## Greg (Feb 1, 2011)

Greg said:


> After work for a bit probably 8:30 or 9-10 pm.



Still the plan unless I can get out before work for a few runs which is probably unlikely. We got 4" here so far.


----------



## Madroch (Feb 1, 2011)

Still the backup plan here....


----------



## 2knees (Feb 1, 2011)

new hartford was reporting 6" around 11:00 am.  just turned to a bit of sleet here but it looks like its winding down.  since i absolutely have to go to work tomorrow, i'm going to try to get out tonight for a bit.  when the nasty ass weather moves in later, tomorrow might be better suited for ice skates.


----------



## planb420 (Feb 1, 2011)

OMG OMG OMG, Walked right onto the FIRST CHAIR with Zach M. and never looked back for 5 SOLID HOURS!! Powder just kept filling in the track for the first hour or so since it was so dead! Took some "FUN" runs but only a few as to share the pow fun with all the late comers! (Its filled in great right now, BOMBS AWAY!) The day was great as the snow just kept falling the entire time and no one seemed to be there! Get out there and get some today!!!!!!!!

http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/11878


----------



## MrMagic (Feb 1, 2011)

planb420 said:


> OMG OMG OMG, Walked right onto the FIRST CHAIR with Zach M. and never looked back for 5 SOLID HOURS!! Powder just kept filling in the track for the first hour or so since it was so dead! Took some "FUN" runs but only a few as to share the pow fun with all the late comers! (Its filled in great right now, BOMBS AWAY!) The day was great as the snow just kept falling the entire time and no one seemed to be there! Get out there and get some today!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/11878



i dont know how i missed your post about you going over this morning  next time we  def meet up and some area 51 should be skied  it was awsome today !!


----------



## planb420 (Feb 1, 2011)

MrMagic said:


> some area 51 should be skied  it was awsome today !!


YES IT WAS, Roswell was full of "Fun" and I got me some FIRST TRACKS! But I was kind and only took a few runs to save some for the rest of ya:razz:

But yes we should meet up, I am gonna try for Tomorrow morning as well and beat the Ice for a few hours!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 1, 2011)

Still looks pretty good out there tonight. Wish I was able to get a couple runs in!


----------



## Greg (Feb 1, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Still looks pretty good out there tonight. Wish I was able to get a couple runs in!


 Wave....


----------

